# Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?



## izolater (18. Februar 2011)

*Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

hi

ich will mir wenn der fehler bei den sandys behoben is ein system mit dem i5 2500k zusammenbaun. nur bin ich mir absolut nicht schlüssig welches mainboard es denn werden soll. es sollte so um die 120 euro kosten und wenn möglich nen guten onboard sound bieten. wäre das hier ASUS P8P67 LE, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDZ0-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland eine gute wahl?

hab in letzter zeit gehört dass asus nicht merh so der brüller sind und es zu erheblichen schwierigkeiten kommen kann.


----------



## b00gie (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: welches mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Was für Schwierigkeiten? Ich würde an deiner Stelle (wenn das System nicht dringend fertig werden muss) noch ein wenig warten, bis die neuen Boards ohne den SATA-Bug auf den Markt kommen. Dann ersparst du dir das zurücksenden des Boards. Ansonsten kannst du das normale Asus P8P67 nehmen (ohne Zusätze). Es kostet ein paar Euro mehr bietet jedoch auch ein paar Sachen mehr als das LE.

Gruß Niko


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: welches mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Ich würde zum ASRock P67 Pro3 oder dem ASRock P67 Extreme4 greifen. Beim Onboardsound tun die sich nicht viel


----------



## bloodhound01 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: welches mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Mit dem ASUS P8P67 machst nix falsch


----------



## b00gie (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: welches mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Das ASRock ist ja ein Tochterunternehmen von ASUS. Mit den Boards machst du ebenfalls nichts falsch. Ich wollte zuerst auch das Extreme4 haben, habe mich dann doch für's ASUS entschieden. Jedoch hab ich das glaube ich nur wegen dem Bluetooth gemacht xD


----------



## belle (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: welches mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Also es müsste auf jeden Fall ein Asrock oder Asus sein, da die das beste UEFI-BIOS haben.
Das P8P67 LE ist zwar nicht übel, hat aber nur analoge Spannungswandler, daher würde ich zum P8P67 greifen. Das hat 12 digitale SpaWas, damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## izolater (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

ok danke für die antworten. habt mir in meiner entscheidung weiter geholfen. wobei ich mir jetz mal die auswahl angeschaut hab. welches meint ihr von asus? ich meine welches is das normale? was is eigentlich der unterschied zwischen p67 und h67? mit dem system warte ich noch bis die fehler behoben sind. auch wenns mich schon ziemlich in den fingern juckt 

mit probleme meine ich bootprobleme z.b. ( hab auch nur davon gelesen, kenn mich aber in der materie net weiter aus )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Das 67 P braucht man wenn Übertaktung auf dem Wunschzettel steht, und das H 67 wenn man die integrierte Grafik nutzen will ohne OC Möglichkeit. Das ASUS P8P67 wäre das Standardboard


----------



## b00gie (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

deine genannten bootprobleme wurden soweit ich weiß schon mit einem Bios-Update gefixt.


----------



## izolater (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

gibt es denn auch eines was beides kann?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Bisher noch nicht, ich glaube da war aber was angedacht


----------



## izolater (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

ok danke


----------



## belle (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Das wäre der Z67 Chipsatz, den gibt es aber noch nicht. Daher müsstest du dich für die Onboard-Grafik (H67) oder die Übertaktung (P67) entscheiden.


----------



## izolater (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

weiss mann denn schon näheres wann der z67 kommen soll?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Der Chipsatz heißt Z 68, und hier mal was zum lesen -> Klick


----------



## oanvoanc (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

der z67 chipsatz wird auch die moeglichkeit bieten, per bus speed zu uebertakten.


----------



## A-N-D-I (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*



> Im Detail nennt Intel folgende Chips welche ab dem 14. Februar 2011 bei Mainboardherstellern und OEM-Fertigern eintreffen können: Z68, P67, H67


...
Aber wiso liest man dann immer dass die Fehlerfreien Boards erst Anfang April erscheinen, wenn die schon ab 14. Februar zur Verfügung stehen?
ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich Auch ne Möglichkeit, hat halt kein Bluetooth, aber nen zweiten x16 Anschluss mit 8 Lanes...weiß aber nich, ob es, wie das Asus p8p67, auch 4 Sata 6 Gb/s- Anschlüsse hat...


----------



## Kyoss (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*



A-N-D-I schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wiso liest man dann immer dass die Fehlerfreien Boards erst Anfang April erscheinen, wenn die schon ab 14. Februar zur Verfügung stehen?



Weil ab 14. Februar Intel erst die fehlerfreien Chips ausgeliefert hat. Die Hersteller (Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, etc.) müssen ja die Boards erst mal bauen. Das dauert halt ein bisschen, bis genug Stückzahlen vorhanden sind um den Markt zu bedienen.

Und das ASRock P67 Extreme4 hat nur 2 Anschlüsse mit SATA 6GB/s.


----------



## A-N-D-I (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Plus 2x Marvell Controler  : ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich , also ingesamt auch 4 Sata III...
Aber 1 1/2 Monate, na gut, is doch realistisch^^


----------



## stargate (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

hi,

welches Mobo würdet ihr bevorzugen das ASUS P8P67 oder  ASRock P67 Extreme4 ?

mfg stargate


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Ich würde das ASRock nehmen, steht Asus hinsichtlich der Quali in nix nach und bei der anderen Feldpostnummer gibts meist die bessere Ausstattung


----------



## Kyoss (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*



A-N-D-I schrieb:


> Plus 2x Marvell Controler



Stimmt... die hatte ich glatt übersehen


----------



## b00gie (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

kurz und knapp ist es deine Entscheidung. Beide Boards sind fast identisch. Ich stand genau vor der selben Wahl und hab mich für das ASUS entschieden obwohl über Wochen die Wahl auf dem Extreme4 lag.
Das Extreme4 binden den zweiten PCIe mit 8 Lanes an, das ASUS nur mit 4. Für mich war das uninteressant, da ich eh kein SLI/CF benutzen will und somit nur einen PCIe x16 brauch. Das ASUS hat aber Bluetooth und digitale Spannungswandler und mehr Pfasen soweit ich weiß. Das Extreme4 hingegen liefert noch einen Front USB3 Header mit. Da ich jedoch aktuell noch keine USB3 Geräte habe, brauch ich auch diesen nicht zumal ich hinten 4 habe (Das Asus Board liefert auch ein Panel jedoch in Form von einer PCI Blende, also nicht vorne)

Die Boards bieten beide also paar Extras die das andere Board nicht (in dieser Form) hat. Schau einfach was dir mehr gefällt, leg Wert auf's Design oder so...


----------



## stargate (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Hi,  und welchen Vorteil haben digital Spannungswandler ? und was hat die Asrock und was ist daran schlechter ? und was meinst du mit Pfasen ? sorry für meine Ahnungslosigkeit   mfg stargate


----------



## izolater (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

anscheinend sind boards jetz schon verfügbar. oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Corvi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

lieberbare hab ich keine gesehen, ka warum da wieder verfügbar im sandy bridge thread steht.


----------



## ziruam (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

nimm nicht dass LE. das ASUS P8P67 ist nur 5-10 € teurer und bietet viel mehr.


----------



## hamburgcity (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i5 2500k?*

Wenn schon eine Thema zu der Frage steht, kann ich nicht dran vorbeischauen  suche auch ein neues 1155 Board. Bin jedoch nicht der große ASRock Fan. Bei MSI bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Gigabyte oder ASUS sind bei mir ganz oben. Ich möchte keine onBoard Grafikkarte draufhaben und benötige vieleUSB Anschlüsse inkl. USB 3.0 und einen eSata Anschluss. Im Auge habe ich dieses Board, nur ist es schweine teuer. Oh, und ich habe kein Interesse am übertackten.

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboard/ASUS/P8P67_PRO_R.3.0/826322/?


----------

